# Tropico 3/4/5 HPK Archiver



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 25, 2010)

*HPK Archiver is no longer receiving updates.  Try nicklec's "hpk" instead*.

Original content follows:
---------------------------------------
This application can extract and archive data into and out of the HPK formatted file.




You need .NET Framework 4.6.1 or Mono to run it.  Extract before running or else it won't be able to find LZ4.dll.

Works with:

Grand Ages: Rome
Tropico 3
Tropico 4
Omerta: City of Gangsters
Tropico 5
Victor Vran
Surviving Mars



Spoiler: Start Up Arguments/Console



Example, argument command:
-extract "D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion.hpk" "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\Expansion" -wait

Produced this result:





Commands currently supported (you should be able to do many at once)...
-extract "path to HPK" "path to folder to create/fill"

-archive "path to folder to pack (will be consumed)" "save HPK here"
Optional: Adding -zip to -archive will pack it.  Do not do this on Tropico 5 because it won't be able to load it.  Note: -zip only has to appear once to apply to ALL -archive commands after it.  For example -archive INPUT 1.hpk -zip -archive INPUT 2.hpk would cause 1.hpk to be unzipped and 2.hpk to be zipped.

-unzip "path of file to unzip" "place to save unzipped file"

-wait
Special: This command only needs to appear once and if it does, it will stop the console from closing and show "Press any key to close program."

If no console arguments, the console will hide and the GUI will pop up.





Spoiler: Version History



1.1.0: Significant rewrite of code to add support for LZ4.
1.0.14: Archiving would have problems when the deflated size equals chunk size (usually 32768 bytes).
1.0.13: Fixed issue with small files giving inaccurate message/doing stupid things, no longer crashes when encountering a file with no data, and displays message when processing file dates.
1.0.12: Fixed 1333 out of 1334 errors in Tropico 4: Modern Times' Expansion.hpk
1.0.11: Writes data to output that doesn't inflate (fix for DLC).
1.0.10: Separated Tropico 5 game option which disables "Compress It" when checked because the game doesn't support it.
1.0.9: Lots of minor tweaks in the code.
1.0.8: Cleaned up file system code (part of FragmentedFile now) and renamed a lot of variables to more accurately reflect what it represents.
1.0.7: Catches _some_ files that lie about being compressed and dumps the headerless contents.
1.0.6: No longer creates a temporary file for fragmented files and handles all files as fragmented files.
1.0.5: Removed a temp file and cleaned up code relating to all of the temp files (three of them now).
1.0.4: Now handles fragmented files properly.
1.0.3: Tons of bug fixes including the ability to decompress/extract challenges and ShaderCache.hpk.
1.0.2: No longer crashes if the output directory doesn't exist.  It will simply create it.
1.0.1: Added bug fixes for abnormal files in Game.hpk.
1.0.0: Fixed a bug with the time stamps when archiving and also added support for Tropico 4 (experimental).
Beta 7: Fixed a bug in the archival code.
Beta 6: Archive feature is now functional, it automatically saves/loads settings, and many other tweaks.
Beta 5: Overhauled the GUI.  It now shows statistics about the file and how far along it is while extracting.
Beta 4: It applies the "_filedates" to the files (modified date) and deletes the _filedates file because it is now irrelevant.  Made the Zip decompression algorithm more efficient (one output stream per file).
Beta 3: Added Unix support for use on Mono.
Beta 2: Extracts all files successfully via C#ZipLib.
Beta 1: Erred on some files during extracting using zlib.



Implements:

lz4net for handling LZ4 compression.
SharpZipLib for handling ZLIB compression.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2010)

As far as I can tell, Extracting is complete in beta 4.  Next is archiving, followed by multithreading and other GUI improvements.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 28, 2010)

i dont get why we'd need this


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2010)

If you want to mod the game, you need it.

Beta 5 uploaded.  I'm going to start work on the archiving component soon.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2010)

Beta 6 upload.  The application is now fully functional and fully featured.


----------



## sharpegg (Oct 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for this great tool.  I was able to extract the music from the game using this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2010)

Heh, finally someone uses it. XD

You are welcome.


----------



## madames (Oct 4, 2010)

HEY FORDGT90!

This is going to make you double-take, but it's Michael Adames. I used to moderate Hardware Analysis. Ya.

Big Tropico 3 player here, really enjoying the game! Found myself quite bothered with El Presidente's annoying sayings as well as some of the ambient files such as the seagull and rooster.

This tool worked perfectly for me and did just as you said. This has made the game infinitely more enjoyable, thanks again.

When I downloaded this and saw your name I was like "OH SHI---" clicked on your name and recognized a few people from Hardware Analysis and knew it was you. Hope all is well with you. Thanks again for the tool.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2010)

Heh, yeah I remember you.  Stick around.


----------



## Ignasius (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello, thank you for this program, but I need two components to the archive file .hpk someone advise me how to do it?

Please reply. Thank


I need to archive two folders. 

How do I do? 

it must be in format .hpk


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2010)

```
selected folder
  -> folder 1
    -> file 1
    -> file 2
  -> folder 2
    -> file 1
    -> file 2
  -> file 1
  -> file 2
```
I'm pretty sure "selected folder" is consumed (it is implied in the format but doesn't actually exist).  Just make sure to have multiple subfolders in there and it should work fine.


----------



## Ignasius (Nov 6, 2010)

Please, try to decompress and re-archiving. 

Please try this file. HPK 
unpack and wrap 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S2D8ROSO

after unpacking, you will receive two components


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2010)

It says it is unavailable.


----------



## Ignasius (Nov 6, 2010)

download here: http://no-mercy.byl.cz/Data.hpk


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2010)

Ah, I see the problem.  Archive should not include the given directory, only everything inside.  For instance, if you extracted to C:\Stuff and you archived the contents of C:\Stuff, "Stuff" shouldn't appear in the output HPK file where currently it does.

I am working on it and will get a fix up as soon as possible but it could take a week or two.


Edit: It was easier to fix than I thought but I'm not 100% certain Tropico will like it.  I attached the modified version to this post.  Try it out and let me know if it works as expected or not (specifically, will Tropico read the outputs from it).


----------



## Ignasius (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, this correction is already functional

Thank you so much, now you can, pack more components into a file .hpk

*game is fully functional, even after adjusting file *
I'm working on another language version in this game 

*thanks very much*
Sincerely,   Ignasius 


Czech Republic


----------



## kenji_03 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Music Pack*

To make sure you know your work is appreciated I wanted to let you know that your tool is the only way to add music to Tropico 3 and that I am very grateful for your efforts. 

I've been playing Tropico 3 for just a few hours and already the (offensively small) music track is getting repetitive, so you just made T3 infinitely more fun by allowing me to add more music to the game.

I am at work right now, but as soon as I get home I'll be installing this program and adding more songs to the game.  Thank you!

If you happen to have your own, custom, Tropico3 music pack I'd LOVE for you to upload it btw.

Edit: I almost forgot, people on Steam Forums appreciate your work too btw.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't have a custom music pack but I know there are instructions on the official forum for how to add Tropico (original game) music to Tropico 3 if you want to do that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 6, 2011)

Updated to support Tropico 4, theoretically.

Edit: FYI, the only difference is in the _filedates file.  All the filetimes in Tropico 3 are standard Windows FileTimes.  In Tropico 4, it appears they divided them by 2000 so that's what I did.  The reason why it crashed was because without multiplying by 2000, it would produce an invalid filetime so when it tries to work with it when archiving, the numbers would be all wrong.  It was a pretty easy fix but a very strange change they made there.


----------



## zbug (Sep 7, 2011)

It's a nice tool you've made, but it seems it cant extract big files (1mb+), or is it only bugging on my computer? Been trying to extract some hpk extension files in AppData/Roaming/Tropico 4/Challenges.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't even have an Challenges folder.  I'll need specifics in order to debug it (how you obtained one that fails and the name of it).


----------



## Frejoh466 (Apr 6, 2012)

Are you going to update it so it works with modern times? Trying to extract Game.hpk but the program just keep crashing all the times.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't have Modern Times yet (in transit).  I could take a look at it when it arrives.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I see the problem.  There is a file (Game\CommonEntities.txt) that is...messed up.  The file is supposedly compressed but compressed files require at least 16 bytes just for the header and more for the data.  This has 12 bytes total (header + data) making my algorithm run into the next file entry causing it to eventually crash when.  The data literally is: 0000000000800000

That 8 in there is suspicious (value of 128) but I don't know if that belongs in the file or if it is part of the broken header.  I think what I'm going to do is simply create an empty file and hopefully all will be good.

Will edit this post soon...


Edit: The 8 is the chunksize which is more or less always set to 32768.  In other words, it is, in fact, a blank file.

There's a problem with another file...a batch file (HGO\SRP\srp-init.bat) which has the ZLIB header for compression but is, in fact, not compressed.  I'm trying to find a solution that problem now.  Other than those two hiccups, it appears to be working fine on Game.hpk.


Edit: To address the batch problem, it looks for that file specifically, checks if it is 70 bytes in length, compares it with what it stores internally, if a match, it cuts off the ZLIB header and outputs the remaining 54 bytes.  If not a match, it outputs it normally.


In both cases, I would think that Tropico would crash if it tried to access them.  Fortunately, the batch file looks like a dev tool and the text file is useless so it doesn't access them.  I'll update the op with the updated executable shortly.


----------



## Frejoh466 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update, and for the great tool.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2012)

1.0.3 uploaded.  Lots of bug fixes and the addition of the "Compress It" checkbox.  I don't know how well that compressing function will work though.  I was able to create a challenge, compress it, and reload it into Tropico 4: Modern Times but when it actually came up, everything but the terrain was gone.  Frankly, I doubt anyone will use the compressing feature so I didn't put much/any effort into fixing that (assuming it is broke).

Anyway, if you use the older versions, I highly recommend updating.  I think I found a bug that would have prevented archiving from working at all.


----------



## Arkande (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi. I use your program many times for translate DLC Modern Times (Tropico 4). Thank you very much for it.

It was working perfectly. But now I have problem. 

I want to pack translate text into game (same as many times before) and game don´t accept it.

I am testing translate text and I know he works,properly.

But now it not working. Every text in game is in English (I am translating almost 98 pages).

And program if packs and unpacks sending error message.

Have you some idea what to do?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 19, 2012)

man I have not played tropico since T2 ... Have they gotten better since then?


If so I will download this and play with it when I get the games ...


----------



## Arkande (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes T4 is good. 

Little modern dictator in paradise Island, it sounds cool, isn´t it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2012)

Arkande said:


> Hi. I use your program many times for translate DLC Modern Times (Tropico 4). Thank you very much for it.
> 
> It was working perfectly. But now I have problem.
> 
> ...


I'd need something to test with.  Keep in mind that you don't have to pack the changes you made.




copenhagen69 said:


> man I have not played tropico since T2 ... Have they gotten better since then?
> 
> 
> If so I will download this and play with it when I get the games ...


I would rate them from best to worse:
1. Tropico 2: Pirate Cove
2. Tropico 4: Modern Times
3. Tropico
4. Tropico 3
5. Tropico 4

Modern Times is an expansion to Tropico 4.  Modern Times adds what Tropcio 3 and 4 were really lacking.


----------



## Arkande (Jul 19, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Keep in mind that you don't have to pack the changes you made.



Could you be more specific?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2012)

If you place the modified files in the Tropico 4 directory in the appropriate place, the game will load them.  You may have to remove the original HPK file though so it doesn't load the HPK over what is in the directory.


----------



## ljh565 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Errors unpacking movies and voices in DLC hpk*

I have problem unpacking T4 Modern Times (Expansion.hpk)
I tried to other directories or windows systems but same errors in same files
DLC files can't remove and replace. 
I can add my language files abnormal way only by editing "installscript.vdf".
Unfortunately in this way, It can't play Voices in DLC hpk(ogg files in VoiceEx).
I need movie and voice files to add subtitles.
Is there any possible ways playing English voices with other language?
(Few specific ogg files successed decompress.) 
My system is Windows 7 64bit Korean (I tried XP SP2/SP3 but same errors)

Tropico updated 1.06 and new DLC. 
Error appears not only Modern Times but also other DLCs are same problem.

Sorry for my English. Thanks for your work.
I also use HPK Archiver on Grand Ages : Rome - It works perfect!

Here is error lists

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\ex\game\CommonEntities.txt	File too small to decompress, outputting blank file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__EXPalpha.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__EXPalpha2.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__EXPalphaSAND.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__EXPbeta.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__EXPbeta2.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__EXPbetaSAND.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__EXPgama.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__EXPgama2.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__EXPgamaSAND.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__ExpJudgement2.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__ExpJudgementReal.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__ExpJudgementSandbox.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__ExpSovereignty.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__ExpSovereignty2.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__ExpSovereigntySandbox.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__ExpVengeance.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__ExpVengeance2.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\maps\__ExpVengeanceSandbox.hpk	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\Movies\MT_Intro.bik	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\Movies\MT_Outro.bik	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\18085.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\25044.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\25353.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\26152.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\26726.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\27176.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\27268.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\28246.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\28258.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\28261.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\28996.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\28999.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29010.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29017.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29024.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29028.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29037.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29038.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29041.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29043.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29048.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29057.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29066.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29072.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29074.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29083.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29086.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29091.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29100.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29102.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29106.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29112.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29113.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29116.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29117.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29118.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29120.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29121.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29122.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29126.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29131.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29132.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29135.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29136.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29139.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29145.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29146.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29147.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29151.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29152.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29153.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29158.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29354.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29359.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29367.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29377.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29381.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29386.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29397.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29402.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29414.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29433.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29442.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29452.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29479.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29489.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29494.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29512.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29534.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29538.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29574.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29580.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29609.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29617.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29621.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29625.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29629.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29643.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29647.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29658.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29661.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29664.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29672.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29683.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29692.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29696.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29703.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29843.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29846.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\29853.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30003.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30015.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30030.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30033.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30038.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30041.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30054.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30078.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30090.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30094.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30100.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30116.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30121.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30125.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30136.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30139.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30183.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30188.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30198.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30203.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30210.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30217.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30220.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30224.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30238.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30241.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30252.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30261.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30277.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30281.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30286.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30297.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30309.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30317.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30320.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30328.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30335.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30339.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30343.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30346.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30351.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30354.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30358.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30364.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30368.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30373.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30383.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30387.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30407.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30410.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30421.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30424.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30429.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30437.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30450.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30459.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30463.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30466.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30469.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30472.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30475.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30478.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30490.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30552.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30568.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30577.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30580.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30583.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30611.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30627.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30633.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30636.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30642.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30645.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30652.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30662.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30676.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30693.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30710.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30713.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30716.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30718.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30720.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30723.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30726.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30730.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30737.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30745.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30751.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30755.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30765.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30771.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30774.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30777.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30790.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30794.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30797.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30801.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30804.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30808.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30815.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30836.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30843.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30846.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30853.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30861.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30871.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30874.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30878.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30882.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30894.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30904.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30911.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30915.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30924.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30931.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30940.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30943.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30953.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30957.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30961.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30965.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30974.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30977.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30986.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\30992.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31003.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31011.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31020.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31022.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31031.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31037.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31041.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31044.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31058.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31064.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31067.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31069.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31077.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31081.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31093.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31108.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31115.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31119.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31123.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31159.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31163.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31173.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31178.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31183.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31187.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31192.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31196.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31206.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31210.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31212.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31216.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31229.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31241.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31248.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31264.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31267.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31275.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31287.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31290.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31297.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31300.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31319.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31336.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31341.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31346.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31349.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\31354.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\27145.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28931.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28936.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28942.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28947.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28952.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28957.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28958.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28962.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28963.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28967.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28968.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28978.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28979.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28983.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Female\28989.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\18018.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\27132.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\27140.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\27145.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28943.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28947.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28948.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28952.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28958.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28962.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28967.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28968.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28973.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28974.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28979.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28983.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28984.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28989.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\English\Male\28993.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\18085.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\18240.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\18543.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\24873.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\28999.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29013.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29017.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29024.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29033.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29036.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29038.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29043.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29044.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29048.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29051.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29055.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29057.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29062.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29066.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29076.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29086.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29088.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29091.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29102.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29107.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29110.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29122.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29124.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29129.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29132.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29134.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29136.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29138.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29142.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29147.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29150.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29153.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29155.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29156.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29159.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29354.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29359.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29367.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29377.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29381.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29386.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29392.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29397.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29407.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29414.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29427.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29442.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29452.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29499.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29505.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29512.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29518.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29544.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29548.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29554.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29564.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29568.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29574.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29609.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29621.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29633.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29643.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29647.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29658.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29661.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29683.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29692.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29703.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29843.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\29850.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30003.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30015.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30030.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30033.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30038.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30041.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30054.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30057.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30064.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30078.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30090.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30094.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30116.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30125.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30159.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30163.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30168.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30173.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30178.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30210.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30224.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30228.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30232.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30238.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30241.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30249.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30258.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30265.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30269.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30274.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30277.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30281.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30286.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30309.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30312.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30335.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30339.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30351.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30354.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30368.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30377.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30387.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30394.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30397.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30401.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30407.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30414.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30429.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30437.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30440.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30450.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30459.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30466.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30475.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30478.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30485.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30495.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30500.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30512.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30529.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30535.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30542.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30560.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30568.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30583.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30608.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30611.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30616.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30627.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30630.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30633.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30636.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30639.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30652.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30659.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30662.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30666.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30681.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30687.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30707.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30710.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30713.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30718.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30720.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30741.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30751.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30755.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30765.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30780.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30784.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30794.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30797.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30801.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30804.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30826.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30836.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30846.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30849.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30858.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30867.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30871.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30878.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30887.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30894.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30911.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30915.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30928.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30935.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30943.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30947.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30961.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30965.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30967.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30983.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\30995.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31005.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31009.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31011.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31015.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31022.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31037.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31049.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31061.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31064.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31067.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31069.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31081.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31099.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31102.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31111.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31115.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31136.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31141.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31159.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31168.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31173.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31183.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31192.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31196.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31201.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31210.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31238.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31241.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31248.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31256.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31264.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31271.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31290.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31294.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31297.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31300.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31303.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31306.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31311.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31315.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31323.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31330.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31333.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31336.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31346.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31349.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31357.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\31362.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\18018.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\27132.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\27140.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28936.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28947.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28948.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28953.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28958.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28962.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28963.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28968.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28974.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28979.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28984.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Female\28989.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\18018.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\27132.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\27140.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\27145.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28931.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28936.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28937.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28942.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28943.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28947.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28948.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28957.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28958.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28962.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28967.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28968.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28974.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28978.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28979.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28983.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28984.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28988.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28989.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\28993.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\French\Male\MT_Outro.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\18543.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\24873.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\25290.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\25353.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\26152.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\27176.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\27268.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\28996.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\28999.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29010.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29036.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29038.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29048.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29049.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29050.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29051.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29053.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29056.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29059.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29062.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29064.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29069.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29070.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29073.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29079.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29083.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29084.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29085.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29090.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29091.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29095.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29102.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29114.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29116.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29120.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29121.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29124.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29126.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29129.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29135.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29139.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29142.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29144.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29145.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29146.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29147.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29154.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29156.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29359.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29367.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29427.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29442.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29484.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29489.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29494.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29518.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29534.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29538.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29548.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29558.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29580.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29613.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29625.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29633.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29636.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29640.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29654.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29672.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29675.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29679.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29686.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29696.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29700.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\29850.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30015.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30019.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30038.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30041.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30054.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30057.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30090.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30094.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30108.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30121.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30125.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30136.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30139.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30146.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30159.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30168.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30173.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30198.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30203.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30210.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30217.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30220.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30224.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30238.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30281.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30286.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30317.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30328.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30335.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30339.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30343.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30377.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30387.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30394.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30397.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30404.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30407.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30410.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30414.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30421.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30426.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30450.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30463.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30469.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30472.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30478.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30485.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30515.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30539.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30542.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30549.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30565.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30577.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30580.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30583.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30611.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30619.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30630.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30633.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30636.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30639.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30642.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30652.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30655.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30659.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30672.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30676.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30703.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30718.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30720.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30723.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30726.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30730.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30733.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30737.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30741.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30751.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30755.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30759.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30768.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30774.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30794.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30808.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30818.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30843.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30846.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30861.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30882.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30891.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30911.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30915.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30924.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30935.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30950.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30965.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30974.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30977.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30986.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\30992.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31000.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31005.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31009.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31020.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31022.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31031.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31034.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31067.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31073.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31077.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31081.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31108.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31115.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31119.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31127.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31148.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31173.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31178.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31183.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31192.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31210.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31212.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31229.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31234.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31241.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31271.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31281.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31290.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31294.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31300.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31303.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31319.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31341.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31346.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\31354.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Female\28931.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Female\28948.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Female\28957.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Female\28967.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Female\28968.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Female\28974.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Female\28983.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Female\28988.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\18018.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\27132.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\27140.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28936.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28937.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28952.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28958.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28962.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28963.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28968.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28974.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28978.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28979.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28984.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28989.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\German\Male\28993.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\18085.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\24873.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\25353.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\26152.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\27023.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\27176.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\27268.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\28246.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\28258.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\28261.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\28999.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29010.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29026.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29028.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29031.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29041.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29045.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29055.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29061.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29062.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29073.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29084.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29087.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29093.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29096.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29102.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29103.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29104.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29106.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29110.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29116.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29117.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29118.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29120.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29121.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29131.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29135.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29138.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29139.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29141.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29144.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29150.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29151.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29153.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29155.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29159.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29377.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29392.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29402.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29407.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29414.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29427.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29433.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29442.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29452.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29479.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29489.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29505.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29534.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29538.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29574.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29597.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29609.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29613.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29621.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29625.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29629.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29668.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29672.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29675.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29679.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29683.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29696.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29700.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29703.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\29850.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30003.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30015.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30019.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30022.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30033.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30038.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30041.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30045.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30048.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30078.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30100.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30116.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30125.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30136.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30139.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30148.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30163.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30207.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30210.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30217.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30241.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30245.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30252.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30258.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30261.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30277.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30281.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30286.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30297.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30312.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30320.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30328.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30332.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30343.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30346.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30358.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30364.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30368.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30373.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30377.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30383.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30391.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30394.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30397.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30401.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30407.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30410.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30414.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30416.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30421.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30426.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30434.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30446.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30459.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30466.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30469.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30472.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30475.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30478.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30485.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30490.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30495.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30500.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30506.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30515.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30549.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30552.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30560.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30568.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30611.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30616.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30619.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30627.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30633.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30639.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30642.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30645.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30648.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30652.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30655.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30662.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30666.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30672.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30681.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30687.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30703.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30713.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30716.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30720.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30723.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30741.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30749.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30751.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30755.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30759.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30771.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30777.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30784.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30790.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30794.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30797.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30808.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30826.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30858.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30882.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30887.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30891.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30894.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30904.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30915.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30928.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30931.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30935.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30940.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30943.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30953.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30965.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30977.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30986.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\30995.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31011.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31015.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31022.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31031.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31044.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31049.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31061.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31064.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31067.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31069.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31077.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31093.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31108.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31141.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31152.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31155.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31159.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31163.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31178.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31196.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31201.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31210.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31216.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31224.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31229.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31256.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31264.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31271.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31281.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31287.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31294.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31297.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31300.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31303.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31323.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31327.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31330.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31333.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\31346.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\27132.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\27140.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\27145.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28937.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28942.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28943.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28952.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28957.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28963.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28967.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28968.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28973.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28974.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28978.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28979.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28983.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28989.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Female\28993.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28936.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28942.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28943.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28947.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28952.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28953.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28957.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28958.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28962.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28967.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28968.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28973.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28978.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28983.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28989.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Italian\Male\28993.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\18085.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\26152.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\28246.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\28258.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\28261.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\28996.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\28999.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29026.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29029.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29030.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29034.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29036.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29037.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29038.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29041.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29044.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29045.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29048.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29049.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29055.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29057.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29068.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29072.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29086.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29088.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29091.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29105.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29112.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29121.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29127.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29131.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29132.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29135.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29136.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29138.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29153.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29154.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29377.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29381.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29392.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29397.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29402.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29414.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29489.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29512.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29518.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29548.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29564.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29568.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29609.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29617.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29621.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29636.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29647.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29661.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29668.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29672.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29675.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29683.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29692.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\29696.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30003.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30022.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30030.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30033.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30038.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30045.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30048.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30064.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30070.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30082.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30100.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30108.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30116.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30121.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30136.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30139.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30163.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30168.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30183.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30188.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30198.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30217.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30224.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30241.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30252.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30258.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30261.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30265.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30274.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30286.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30291.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30297.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30317.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30325.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30332.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30339.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30346.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30351.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30358.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30364.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30383.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30391.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30407.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30421.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30429.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30450.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30459.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30466.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30469.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30475.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30478.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30490.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30495.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30506.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30529.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30568.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30580.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30583.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30611.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30619.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30633.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30639.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30645.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30659.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30687.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30703.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30720.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30726.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30741.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30745.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30751.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30774.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30777.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30780.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30790.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30794.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30797.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30826.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30833.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30836.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30839.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30843.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30846.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30853.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30858.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30861.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30874.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30878.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30887.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30894.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30911.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30931.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30943.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30947.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30967.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30992.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\30995.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31005.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31009.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31011.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31020.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31025.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31031.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31058.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31061.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31064.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31077.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31085.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31093.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31102.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31108.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31115.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31119.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31148.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31163.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31173.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31183.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31196.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31201.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31212.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31224.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31229.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31241.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31248.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31260.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31271.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31275.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31300.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31306.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31315.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31327.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31341.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31346.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31349.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31354.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\31362.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\27132.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28931.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28937.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28942.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28943.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28947.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28952.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28953.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28958.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28963.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28967.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28973.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28974.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28978.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28979.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28983.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28988.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\28993.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Female\MT_Outro.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\27145.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\28947.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\28948.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\28953.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\28957.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\28962.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\28963.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\28973.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\28984.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\28988.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion\VoiceEx\Spanish\Male\MT_Outro.ogg	Could not decompress the file.
```


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2013)

I've already looked into this and the reason why they fail to decompress is because the files appear to be cut off in the archive. Some 97% of the files successfully decompress so I would focus on those.  It is not clear if these files that don't compress are even used by the game.  They could be junk data.


----------



## ljh565 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Oh.....*



FordGT90Concept said:


> I've already looked into this and the reason why they fail to decompress is because the files appear to be cut off in the archive. Some 97% of the files successfully decompress so I would focus on those.  It is not clear if these files that don't compress are even used by the game.  They could be junk data.



I repacked that including not decompressed files and modding language. 
It seems work good. (hpk files about 700MB -> 350MB, but I am not faced with errors yet.)
Maybe problem was solved easier than expected. Thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for confirming my suspicion.  With binary files, you can never be 100% certain what is needed and what isn't.  It could easily be a programming error on my part.


----------



## Smartcom5 (Jan 31, 2013)

*HPK-Archiver -/- Omerta*

I'm sorry for stirring up on this old relations, bust just want to inform you that your HPK-Archiver works - as i already supposed on the demo [since Omerta is purely based on the Tropico 3/4 engine] - _like a charm_ on *Omerta - City of Gangsters* too.

So, happy modding! 


In this sense

Smartcom


----------



## jianeddie (May 23, 2014)

Will you update this to support Tropico 5?
Tropico 5 just release and it seems no work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

I don't have Tropico 5 and don't intend to buy it until it is on the cheap so, for the time being, no.


----------



## R-T-B (May 23, 2014)

I actually made my own version of this some years ago to pack up some audio files, specifically the Tropico 1 soundtrack in a HPK for Tropico 3.  It worked great for a quick and dirty command line hack of a tool, however, I then lost my source code in a disk crash so could never release it, lol.

Glad someone sorted it out in the meantime.  I am now remaking my mod for Tropico 4. 

PS:  If anyone wants the Tropico 1 music mod, PM me.  I can't distribute it I don't think because it contains copyrighted music, but it is pretty sweet.  I was told by someone more worldly than me that Tropico 1's music was more Columbian than Caribbean, but I don't care I love it.


----------



## jianeddie (May 23, 2014)

Well, there is a cracked one. I just mean you can use this to go on.

If you mind this cracked, just ignore it. And thanks for reply.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> I actually made my own version of this some years ago to pack up some audio files, specifically the Tropico 1 soundtrack in a HPK for Tropico 3.  It worked great for a quick and dirty command line hack of a tool, however, I then lost my source code in a disk crash so could never release it, lol.
> 
> Glad someone sorted it out in the meantime.  I am now remaking my mod for Tropico 4.
> 
> PS:  If anyone wants the Tropico 1 music mod, PM me.  I can't distribute it I don't think because it contains copyrighted music, but it is pretty sweet.  I was told by someone more worldly than me that Tropico 1's music was more Columbian than Caribbean, but I don't care I love it.


I completely agree Tropico 1's music was way better.  Who cares if it wasn't authentic? XD

I can upload the source if you want me to.  It is C#.



jianeddie said:


> Well, there is a cracked one. I just mean you can use this to go on.
> 
> If you mind this cracked, just ignore it. And thanks for reply.


----------



## jianeddie (May 23, 2014)

I hope I can continue your work, but... 

Anyway, Thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

I uploaded the source to the original post.


----------



## R-T-B (May 23, 2014)

Thanks man,  Given I ordered Tropico 5 I may update your code.  It depends on how good/bad Tropico 5 is I suppose...  heh.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

I think that should depend on how much they did or did not change it.  The changes between Tropico 3 and 4 were minor.


----------



## jianeddie (May 23, 2014)

Some can be extracted perfectly.

But some just crash during extracting or get the error "Could not decompress the file." Like this file: http://1drv.ms/1pivGfr

I just want to get the translation text out.


----------



## R-T-B (May 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think that should depend on how much they did or did not change it.  The changes between Tropico 3 and 4 were minor.



Kalypso never reinvents the wheel, so I was betting on minor changes and it looks like I may be right...


----------



## R-T-B (May 23, 2014)

jianeddie said:


> Some can be extracted perfectly.
> 
> But some just crash during extracting or get the error "Could not decompress the file." Like this file: http://1drv.ms/1pivGfr
> 
> I just want to get the translation text out.



Downloading now, I'll see if I can't reverse engineer the format a bit again...  Maybe I can get that file extractable for you.

Tropico 5 looks to have an exciting amount of changes from what I can see...  To the degree I think they've pretty much gone as far as they can go with the series, unfortunately, but still, I'm excited!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2014)

If you step through the code, you should be able to figure out where it is missing a beat and work from there.


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2014)

Going to do that soon, just taking some time to play the base game and get a feel for it first...  then maybe I can make some of my own mods too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2014)

I took at that English.hpk file jianeddie uploaded and it appears the problem is that it isn't inflating. CSharpZipLib is returning 0 (error).

Edit: My best guess is that ICSharpZipLib doesn't match whatever they used in Tropico 5.  It appears to error at chunk 10.

Edit: zlib1 only gets to 8.

Edit: Tried DotZLib wrapper for zlib1 and it causes vshost32-clr2.exe to stop working.  I've never seen that happen before. 

Edit: Ionic.Zlib.ZlibStream is getting to 10 too.  I've tried multiple compression modes in this one too and all yield the same result.

By the way:
8 = 7 * 2^15 = 229,376 bytes
10 = 9 * 2^15 = 294,912 bytes

Here's the first five lines of that:

```
ID,Revision,Text,Location,Context,Actor,Voice Actor,Old Revision,Old Text,Old Translation,New Translation,Status,Warnings,Xbox Terminology/Whitespace/Status Warnings
1000001,174226,Common,CommonLua/Classes/ComponentObject.lua(00015),,,,174226,Common,Common,Common,OK,,
1000002,174226,Default,CommonLua/Core/EngineOptions.lua(00003),options refresh rate,,,174226,Default,Default,Default,OK,,
1000003,174226,<arg1> x <arg2>,CommonLua/Core/EngineOptions.lua(00233),screen resolution,,,174226,<arg1> x <arg2>,<arg1> x <arg2>,<arg1> x <arg2>,OK,,
1000004,174226,Windowed,CommonLua/Core/EngineOptions.lua(00243),Options dialog resolution setting,,,174226,Windowed,Windowed,Windowed,OK,,
```
The error is: Bad state (unknown compression method (0x0D))
Which isn't surprising...

Edit: I'm beginning to think it isn't the compression, it is the ZLIB header.  It is suggesting there is way more data in there than there really is.

Edit: Hmm, I think I found a bug that affected all versions.  It would cause the compressed file to be smaller than it really is if extracting failed.  Still nothing in terms of progress on decompressing.


----------



## yoysef (May 24, 2014)

I hope you can strip the text of hpk file ... 
I have followed since the tropic 1 .... 
liked all .. 
Some for here in Brazil is impossible to play without translation hope I can really fix the HPK archiver!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2014)

I found a major problem.  What it is doing in the for loop on line 125 of HpkFile is wrong because the file isn't continuous.  It is broken up.  The compression likely errors when hitting one of those breaks.  It's going to be difficult to fix but it may fix retroactively too.

Edit: Note the gap between [4] and [5], [5] and [6], and [7] is completely out of order (belongs between [4] and [5]):
[0]	{92, 8751}
[1]	{8843, 4910}
[2]	{13753, 3750}
[3]	{17503, 4474}
[4]	{21977, 12716}
[5]	{45968, 33596}
[6]	{85603, 481839}
[7]	{34693, 2512}

I think the easiest solution will be to create a temporary file that is one continuous file then sick the inflater on it and hopefully it works out.

Edit: I think this hopefully means archive code is fine.  It removes all the garbage and straightens the file out.


----------



## jianeddie (May 24, 2014)

Maybe more files can help?
this crash : http://1drv.ms/1nEVlxR
this ok : http://1drv.ms/1nEVG3A

Sorry for nothing I can help.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2014)

Success!  All three files (English, Fonts, Data) appear to have extracted/inflated.  Downloads are in the original post.

I coded the fix for speed, not compatibility.  It takes a separate code path if the file is discovered to be fragmented.  This can cause erratic bugs.  If there is demand, I can change it over to maximum compatibility but it will substantially increase the hard drive load.  It would also need thorough testing going all the way back to Tropico 3.

I did not touch the archival code.  I see no reason why the old code wouldn't work.


----------



## jianeddie (May 25, 2014)

Well done! Thanks for update!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 25, 2014)

The bandage fix is driving me nuts.  I have a good idea how to fix it without any performance penalty but it will require recoding all of the extraction code as well as a custom class for handling fragmented files.  No guarantees it is going to happen and I probably won't say anything about it until it is done should I decide to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 149867 (May 25, 2014)

I have been looking for a way to mod the houses in the game, from what I see you are the only one working on a way to get any modding done. 

Would help if i had any idea how i could help, but i wish you the best in your attempt to make the editor work


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 25, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The bandage fix is driving me nuts.  I have a good idea how to fix it without any performance penalty but it will require recoding all of the extraction code as well as a custom class for handling fragmented files.  No guarantees it is going to happen and I probably won't say anything about it until it is done should I decide to do it.


Abandoning it.  It gets way too complicated way too fast.  Complicated means a lot of opportunity to error so it wouldn't actually accomplish anything.



nmihaiv said:


> I have been looking for a way to mod the houses in the game, from what I see you are the only one working on a way to get any modding done.


HPK Archiver should be able to get you access to the models but I can't help beyond that.


----------



## Deleted member 149867 (May 25, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Abandoning it.  It gets way too complicated way too fast.  Complicated means a lot of opportunity to error so it wouldn't actually accomplish anything.
> 
> 
> HPK Archiver should be able to get you access to the models but I can't help beyond that.



Will download it, and play around with it a little ... hopefully won't break my game  

Thanks a lot, and cheer up, don't give up, take a few days break before starting again


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 27, 2014)

So I got to thinking my approach was overcomplicated so I rethought it.  Mission accomplished.  It no longer defragments files before unzipping them.  It defragments as it unzips/extracts.  This appears to have fixed the HGO\SRP\srp-init.bat from Modern Times too.  It did not fix the 1300+ errors here but I'm still 99% convinced they're simply broke.

Anyway, see the original post for the latest version.


Edit: My theory didn't pan out.  There is a chance that directory information could be fragmented as well so I checked Expansion.hpk for directory fragmentation (actually, fragmentation of any kind).  There was none.  Still 1334 errors.  Looking at the binary, I'm still convinced they are defective.  The file is supposed to inflate to about 16 KiB but the data in the header suggests it is much, much larger.  Then there's only three chunks when each chunk can't expand to more than 2^15.  Long story short, the file length is wrong and the offsets in the ZLIB header are wrong.  They're broken files.


----------



## R-T-B (May 30, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I did not touch the archival code.  I see no reason why the old code wouldn't work.



It works in that it does pack files, and unpack them.  Tropico 5 however fails to generate a playlist from a archive packed full of Tropico 1's music.  It plays the first song and stops forever...  very weird.

Interestingly, simply deleting Tropico 5's Music.hpk and creating an external directory in the program folder called "Music" allows you to create your own playlists and it even randomizes them.  It will play opus files natively, but also accepts .wav's and .oggs.  Might play mp3's too.  

EDIT:  Nope, it doesn't.  Probably didn't license it.

If anyone wants the old Tropico 1 music in wave format, PM me.  It's the best way of doing it as converting MP3s to another supported lossy format like Opus is a really bad idea from a quality perspective...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2014)

So is the archival code not working for Tropico 5 or does Tropico 5 just not like the modified files in the archive?  Ehm, is this something I need to look into in the archival code?


----------



## Deleted member 149867 (May 30, 2014)

Archiving worked well for me.


----------



## R-T-B (May 31, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So is the archival code not working for Tropico 5 or does Tropico 5 just not like the modified files in the archive?  Ehm, is this something I need to look into in the archival code?



I don't know tbh.  It's odd because the exact same files in an external directory work fine, but in the archive in the same format they don't.  I don't know why that would be but it's probably not a big worry for most folks.


----------



## Zur13 (May 31, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So is the archival code not working for Tropico 5 or does Tropico 5 just not like the modified files in the archive?  Ehm, is this something I need to look into in the archival code?



Thanks for your work. If this could help

I've tried to unpack Lua.hpk from Tropico 5 and repack it back without changing anything.
After unpack error log with this line appeared:
G:\Tropico 5\Packs\Unpacked\Lua.hpk\Lua\Config\_LuaRevision.lua   Could not decompress the file.

And _LuaRevision.lua was empty.

First i've tried to ignore this and just repack all back to hpk and launch the game with debug. The game has failed to start and in the the debug console was smth about lua revision 1815!= 181599... i don't remember the exact message.

I've made small changes in your code so if it fails to unzip file it writes it as is (i.e. zipped).
Zipped _LuaRevision.lua contains this line after zip header "LuaRevision = 181599".

And I've changed ArchiveZippedFile(ref BinaryWriter bw, int index) method so it checks if input starts with "ZLIB" it calls ArchiveFile(ref bw, index).

But the trick failed after repack new hpk file has less size and the game fails to start without error messages in debug log.

Lua.hpk http://rghost.ru/56047154 

Modified HpkFile.cs http://rghost.ru/56047232 (my edits marked with //ZUR: )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2014)

On my end, _LuaRevision.lua is not empty.  It contains:
ZLIB
20 byte long
32768 chunk size
16 offset of data
Data:
LuaRevision = 181599

It's one of those files that lies about being compressed.  I'll see if I can find a logical solution but if I can't, I might just have to write an exception for that file.


Edit: 1.0.7 up.  The change I made is that, if decompression fails, it checks if there is only one chunk and the resulting file size is supposed to be less than 32 bytes in length.  If both conditions are true, it dumps the contents of the file without the ZLIB header.  If they are not, it dumps the whole file (ZLIB header and all).

I checked the archival code and it already was not compressing files less than 256 in length so the contents of this decompressed file remain decompressed in the output HPK.  That is to say, it fixes the file.  Haemimont Games' tools apparently compress all LUA files regardless if they should or shouldn't be compressed.  If ZLIB fails, they keep the ZLIB header and simply write the uncompressed contents to the rest of the file instead of eliminating the ZLIB header.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2014)

Uploaded 1.0.8.  It started out as trying to find out if Tropico 5 added anything new to the header (doesn't appear so) but I ended up cleaning a lot of older code so that it is much easier to follow and/or more appropriate.

In addition to the above, I updated my internal "ReadHeaders" program.  Could someone that has Tropico 5 run it?  The first argument in the commandline needs to be the path to the Tropico 5 folder.  The second argument needs to be where to save the results (e.g. a text file on the desktop).  If someone could attach the output file to a reply, that would be awesome.  I'm thinking about putting the list in the original post for Tropico 3, 4, and 5.  Mostly, I want to just take a look at it to make sure there are no surprises. Make sure ReadHeaders and HPK Archiver are in the same directory when you run it.  ReadHeaders pulls a lot of stuff from HPK Archiver.

[removed attachment]


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 1, 2014)

Awesome tool! Time to mod El Presidente and his country 

I was always dreaming about such tool for any assassin's creed game...
FordGT90Concept, could you try to create one?


----------



## jianeddie (Jun 1, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Uploaded 1.0.8.  It started out as trying to find out if Tropico 5 added anything new to the header (doesn't appear so) but I ended up cleaning a lot of older code so that it is much easier to follow and/or more appropriate.
> 
> In addition to the above, I updated my internal "ReadHeaders" program.  Could someone that has Tropico 5 run it?  The first argument in the commandline needs to be the path to the Tropico 5 folder.  The second argument needs to be where to save the results (e.g. a text file on the desktop).  If someone could attach the output file to a reply, that would be awesome.  I'm thinking about putting the list in the original post for Tropico 3, 4, and 5.  Mostly, I want to just take a look at it to make sure there are no surprises. Make sure ReadHeaders and HPK Archiver are in the same directory when you run it.  ReadHeaders pulls a lot of stuff from HPK Archiver.



here is the result file: http://1drv.ms/1pIB3ou


----------



## Zur13 (Jun 1, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Uploaded 1.0.8.  It started out as trying to find out if Tropico 5 added anything new to the header (doesn't appear so) but I ended up cleaning a lot of older code so that it is much easier to follow and/or more appropriate.
> 
> In addition to the above, I updated my internal "ReadHeaders" program.  Could someone that has Tropico 5 run it?  The first argument in the commandline needs to be the path to the Tropico 5 folder.  The second argument needs to be where to save the results (e.g. a text file on the desktop).  If someone could attach the output file to a reply, that would be awesome.  I'm thinking about putting the list in the original post for Tropico 3, 4, and 5.  Mostly, I want to just take a look at it to make sure there are no surprises. Make sure ReadHeaders and HPK Archiver are in the same directory when you run it.  ReadHeaders pulls a lot of stuff from HPK Archiver.



Got results too


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2014)

spectatorx said:


> I was always dreaming about such tool for any assassin's creed game...
> FordGT90Concept, could you try to create one?


Have you tried this one?  Disclaimer: I have never used it so don't consider this a recommendation:
http://www.moddb.com/groups/assassins-creed-fans/downloads/forge-extractorreplacer-by-turfster



jianeddie said:


> here is the result file: http://1drv.ms/1pIB3ou


Many thanks.  It doesn't look like there are any surprises in there other than a general lack of cleanliness.  In Tropico 4, for example, only about 3 files were fragmented and "fragments per file" reflected that.  Now they have fragments specified even if they don't use them.  Additionally, the amount of residual data is staggering.  They should have repacked everything before shipping to eliminate all the wasted space.  Oh well, it doesn't look like there's anything more I need to do at this time.


----------



## Zur13 (Jun 1, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Uploaded 1.0.8.  It started out as trying to find out if Tropico 5 added anything new to the header (doesn't appear so) but I ended up cleaning a lot of older code so that it is much easier to follow and/or more appropriate.
> 
> In addition to the above, I updated my internal "ReadHeaders" program.  Could someone that has Tropico 5 run it?  The first argument in the commandline needs to be the path to the Tropico 5 folder.  The second argument needs to be where to save the results (e.g. a text file on the desktop).  If someone could attach the output file to a reply, that would be awesome.  I'm thinking about putting the list in the original post for Tropico 3, 4, and 5.  Mostly, I want to just take a look at it to make sure there are no surprises. Make sure ReadHeaders and HPK Archiver are in the same directory when you run it.  ReadHeaders pulls a lot of stuff from HPK Archiver.



I've tried to unpack the Lua.hpk and repack it with v.1.0.8. Tropico 5 not starting with repacked Lua.hpk (repacked size 3 667 848 bytes, original Lua.hpk size 3 726 025 bytes).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2014)

Zur13 said:


> I've tried to unpack the Lua.hpk and repack it with v.1.0.8. Tropico 5 not starting with repacked Lua.hpk (repacked size 3 667 848 bytes, original Lua.hpk size 3 726 025 bytes).


Is it the same error or something else?

They aren't going to repack the same size because...
1) I eliminate fragmentation (1/8 the size of the file system).
2) I eliminate residual data (in Lua.hpk, that is 1029 bytes).
3) I don't necessarily compress the same file types.
4) I have a minimum file size for compressing.
5) I added _filedates which preserves the "last modified" time.

Anyway, I did more tinkering (none of it should have impacted the file size) but I get 3,718,144 bytes, not "3,667,848 bytes."  I'll upload it (1.0.9) shortly.


----------



## Zur13 (Jun 1, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is it the same error or something else?
> 
> They aren't going to repack the same size because...
> 1) I eliminate fragmentation (1/8 the size of the file system).
> ...



I've used v.1.0.9 to repack Lua.hpk, and again Tropico 5 failed to launch. I've captured software breakpoint under debug:


```
842702: Software breakpoint exception (exc.code 80000003, tid 2156)
Debugged application message: [LUA ERROR] Attempt to use an undefined global 'TerrainTextures'
        --- end of stack
```

At that part of code where this exception thrown, there must already run second app thread for lua, but its not.

Lua.hpk after repack has 3 667 757 bytes, that size defference from you've got on your system is weird, i'm using Win 8.1 maybe there some zlib implementation changes .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't think of any reason why they would change sizes unless the source was different.  The MD5 of the file I have is C78DEB43F796D7951A812D076D3E3AFE

Do we know what file TerrainTextures is in?

Edit:


Spoiler: List



-- Find in Files: TerrainTextures in *.lua; excl  --
\CommonLua\Classes\AnimMomentHook.lua (27,1321)
\CommonLua\Classes\AnimMomentHook.lua (33,22)
\CommonLua\Classes\TerrainConfig.lua (18,243)
\CommonLua\Classes\TerrainConfig.lua (20,85)
\CommonLua\Classes\TerrainConfig.lua (26,63)
\CommonLua\Classes\TerrainConfig.lua (28,22)
\CommonLua\Classes\TerrainConfig.lua (31,459)
\CommonLua\Classes\TerrainConfig.lua (35,64)
\CommonLua\Classes\TerrainConfig.lua (38,188)
\CommonLua\Classes\TerrainConfig.lua (42,22)
\CommonLua\Classes\TerrainConfig.lua (45,4)
\CommonLua\Core\Terrain.lua (4,53)
\CommonLua\Core\Terrain.lua (5,22)
\CommonLua\Core\Terrain.lua (15,22)
\CommonLua\Core\Terrain.lua (20,22)
\CommonLua\Core\Terrain.lua (23,35)
\CommonLua\Dev\uaDev.lua (79,2128)
\CommonLua\Editor\EnrichTerrain.lua (78,22)
\CommonLua\UI\uiTerrainBrushesDlg.lua (11,22)
\CommonLua\UI\uiTerrainBrushesDlg.lua (27,541)
\Lua\Config\Terrain.lua (16,27)
\Lua\Dev\uaExtraDev.lua (5,2369)
\Lua\Game\OverlayGrids\BeautyGrid.lua (10,22)
\Lua\Game\OverlayGrids\CropGrids.lua (22,22)
\Lua\Game\OverlayGrids\HumidityGrid.lua (6,22)
\Lua\Game\OverlayGrids\PasturesGrid.lua (17,22)
26 occurrences have been found in 12 files.
Output completed (2 sec consumed)


12 files...that's a lot.

Edit: I extracted, archived, extracted again, and compared the two archived files.  All 12 files above are 100% matched resync compared.  In other words, find out why your HPK is smaller and you'll likely find your problem.

Edit: I'm going to make a program that compares all of the files in the two directories and looks for any inconsistencies....

Edit: 800 files compared and none deviated.  The archive's contents are identical on my end.


----------



## Zur13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks again for your help. I've found why there was problem with repack. I've forget to uncheck Compress it checkbox when packed Lua.hpk for Tropico 5.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 2, 2014)

Does Tropico 5 not support compressed HPK?  I'm really not sure which versions do.


----------



## Zur13 (Jun 2, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does Tropico 5 not support compressed HPK?  I'm really not sure which versions do.



It seems so. At least when I've used repacked hpk without compression tropico 5 had launched normally, so HPK Archiver can be used for Tropico 5 modding now. 

Now I'm going to decompile lua scripts, as far as I saw some scripts can't be decompilled correctly so there are still some problems for modding ahead.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2014)

Released 1.0.10 which separates the Tropico 5 option.  When checked, it disables "Compress It" because compressed archives apparently aren't supported in Tropico 5.  Otherwise, it is functionally identical to Tropico 4.


----------



## OPTWood (Jun 21, 2014)

The .lua files unpacked from Tropico 5 are unreadable.  I have uploaded the bank.lua file from the \Data\BuildingTemplate directory.  I have added a .txt extension to allow it to be uploaded.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 21, 2014)

It looks correct to me.  Unreadable as in a Lua decompiler can't make sense of it or...?  I think it's already been mentioned that the decompilers available don't work on the version Tropico 5 uses.  I'm no expert on Lua so I can't tell whether or not the file fully extracted.


----------



## Zur13 (Jun 21, 2014)

OPTWood said:


> The .lua files unpacked from Tropico 5 are unreadable.  I have uploaded the bank.lua file from the \Data\BuildingTemplate directory.  I have added a .txt extension to allow it to be uploaded.


Here the modding tutorial, there is description how to decompile lua files.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tropico-5-small-modding-tutorial.201529/


----------



## BloodnAshes (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello good people of the internet,
I have Tropico 3 Gold Edition and I'm trying to edit some of the capacities for buildings ( ex. grade school to 12) and such, if that's even possible, but when I extract the .hpk files all I get back is .dds files which I can't edit.

Question: Am I an idiot or is there something wrong with the output - shouldn't they be being converted to usable .txt files or something?


----------



## cxd5 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi

i have your program for localization and I have a problem, because after unpack and repack english.hpk (I try to change to other language ofc) I don't see any changes. Furthermore when I delete this file permanently from local folder I still have english language...  so I don't think that file is necessary... any options to localize english.hpk?

edit: Tropico 5 of course :]


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2014)

BloodnAshes said:


> Hello good people of the internet,
> I have Tropico 3 Gold Edition and I'm trying to edit some of the capacities for buildings ( ex. grade school to 12) and such, if that's even possible, but when I extract the .hpk files all I get back is .dds files which I can't edit.
> 
> Question: Am I an idiot or is there something wrong with the output - shouldn't they be being converted to usable .txt files or something?


No.  As far as I know, that stuff is in LUA scripts and LUA scripts are compiled.  You'd have to find a modding tutorial for Tropico 3 that explains how to decompile and recompile LUA scripts for Tropico 3.



cxd5 said:


> Hi
> 
> i have your program for localization and I have a problem, because after unpack and repack english.hpk (I try to change to other language ofc) I don't see any changes. Furthermore when I delete this file permanently from local folder I still have english language...  so I don't think that file is necessary... any options to localize english.hpk?
> 
> edit: Tropico 5 of course :]


I have no idea.  All I do is extract and archive HPK.  I never really researched/cared about what was inside.


----------



## samusya (Jul 19, 2014)

Where can I find support for Turkish language tropico 5?


----------



## Luk (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi there
I'm new here and I have noticed that I changed the language of the game (I do not care, now is English and I get it too) but I wish someone could climb 2 hpk files that do not have English, then do not listen to Penultimo or anything voice in the game, the files are in Tropico 5 --> local--> english.hpk and Tropico 5 -->local--> Voices --> english.hpk. If someone uploaded the "local" folder would be sufficient

Samusya, you can find support on support@kalypsomedia.com, but you must send  the message in English or German. If the game is the same, the language is not a problem, unless the problem is related to the translation.


----------



## jianeddie (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, I got some trouble in extracting the dlc HPK.
There are some HPK files extracted from the dlc HPK, but there are not extracted correctly.
Just get the error message: "Could not decompress the file.  Writing compressed file."
When I try to extract this HPK files, HPK Archiver just crash.

here is the dlc file : http://1drv.ms/1vl0Zc3

I find my translation is  not compatible with the new dlc. So I need to get the translation text in the dlc.
I hope you can help me. And thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2014)

My guess is it is another one of those compressed files that either were 0 length or too short to compress.  I'll take a look quick and see how serious it is...

revisions.lua = text file, no compression in the first place
Local\language.hpk = obvious issues here but too tired to investigate now.  Curious that they are HPKs inside of an HPK...
Music\31767_Soca pati_246.opus = Opus...wait, what?  It's obviously still compressed but that's still different as far as I know
Maps\DLC_Guerra.hpk = obvious trend here forming...
Lua.hpk = ...HPK inside of the HPK...


So, nothing wrong with revisions and 8 of the remaining items appear to be related to the fact we have HPK inside of HPK.  The 9th (Opus) may be a case of the same thing but mislabeled.

Edit: Those alleged HPKs are not HPKs at all.  They use the generic compression used since Tropico 3 (at least) but there is something breaking the decompression code and I'm not sure what.  I'll have to investigate later but I suspect once I find the issue, it will fix all 9 files.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, I spotted one problem but it only looks to apply to the language LUAs.  These zipped HPKs have a tiny table of contents at the end with Game.csv and CurrentLanguage at the end.  I imagine Game.csv is the file you're after.  I'm not entirely sure what CurrentLanguage is about (might be a folder).  There is one outstanding problem though preventing me from fixing it: I don't see anything anywhere telling me that that little bit is there at the end.  Maybe... HPK file that begins with ZLIB instead of BPUL may be a clue... but I still haven't found anything pointing to that little table.

Edit: I have an idea.  Perhaps all they need is the HPK header slapped on it.


----------



## jianeddie (Sep 26, 2014)

I think these HPK files just like those in other folders of the game. Maybe just a little or even nothing different.
If it is so, the language hpk should contain the folder “CurrentLanguage” and the file "Game.csv".

Maybe these three files can help
english.hpk: http://1drv.ms/1u3aFtx
lua.hpk: http://1drv.ms/1mynnPx
data.hpk: http://1drv.ms/1mynqLh


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm increasingly becoming convinced that these files are FUBAR.  They are zipped when they shouldn't be zipped and even then, they are only partially zipped instead of completely zipped.  I'm having a hard time believing the game can even access these files at all.  It's a disaster what they did here.


Edit: Good news is I got Italian.lua decompressed (it was the first one in the archive).  Bad news is I see no way to automate the process.  I assume you want English the most?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2014)

I got it fixed and it was stupidly simple (literally two lines of code). Original:

```
try
                    {
                        inflate.SetInput(source);
                        result = inflate.Inflate(destination);
                    }
                    catch { };
```
Fixed:

```
try
                    {
                        // attempt to inflate
                        inflate.SetInput(source);
                        result = inflate.Inflate(destination);
                    }
                    catch
                    {
                        // inflate failed, write uninflated data to output
                        Array.Copy(source, destination, source.Length);
                        result = source.Length;
                    };
```
Download (1.0.11) is on the original post.


----------



## jianeddie (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks, it works well now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2014)

I got to thinking...

How much demand is there for extracting/archiving via command line arguments? It already has -extract, -archive, and -zip.  I'm going to add some more just to try to figure out the problem associated with the files below...

How much demand is there for an extract all button/command line argument (e.g. point at Tropico 3 directory and extract them all to this directory)?  If there is, how should it handle that in terms of file/folder structure?  Could all of the HPK files technically be extracted and packed into one giant HPK?


Edit: I went looking through old posts in this thread and the changes made up to 1.0.11 apparently fixed all but 3 out of 1334 errors in Tropico 4\dlc\Expansion.hpk pointed out here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tropico-3-4-hpk-archiver.113705/page-2#post-2831529

```
C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\New folder\ex\game\CommonEntities.txt	File too small to decompress, outputting blank file.
C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\New folder\maps\__EXPgamaSAND.hpk	Could not decompress the file.  Writing compressed file.
C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\New folder\VoiceEx\German\31067.ogg	Could not decompress the file.  Writing compressed file.
```
1st one is simply just a broke file.
2nd one appears to use uint32 for offsets instead of the normal uint16 (might be able to write an exception/fix for that)
3rd one is the same as the second.

Edit: Not sure now what is wrong with them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2014)

I got #2 fixed!   It was actually directly related to the previous fix.  In those two files, zlib apparently returns error result instead of outright crashing and that's why my code failed on them (extremely rare apparently).  So, I did zlib a favor and threw an exception before calling it if output size = input size (chunk is not deflated).  This should make it marginally faster too on heavily compressed, but erring archives.

I also made the program start as console and show command results in the console.  See the original post for more information.  I'm going to try to work some more on #3.

Edit: got #3 fixed and it was yet again the same code.  Now the code effectively never breaks: it succeeds at inflating, doesn't try to inflate, or it outputs the supposedly deflated content because it was never deflated in the first place.

1333 out of 1334 errors fixing in Expansion.hpk and the last is a non-error.  I'll do a few more tests to make sure it is working right then upload 1.0.12.

If you're curious, here is what the code before now looks like:

```
try
                    {
                        if (source.Length == header.ChunkSize)
                            throw new Exception("Can't inflate when expected size matches input size."); // Send to catch

                        // attempt to inflate
                        inflate.SetInput(source);
                        result = inflate.Inflate(destination);
                    }
                    catch { result = 0; }; // fall through to the code below
                    if (result == 0)
                    {
                        // dump the chunk to file -- it may not be compressed at all
                        Array.Copy(source, destination, source.Length);
                        result = source.Length;
                    }
```

Edit: Just uploaded 1.0.12.  I'm open to adding more argument commands if there's demand for it.


----------



## RatsU (Feb 14, 2015)

Can this work for Grand Age : Rome? ROA?
When I try it. It stops at 82% and fatal error.

i'm using windows 8.1 64bit.

Below is the error
C:\gar\Data\Precache.ini File too small to decompress, outputting blank file.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2015)

Got it fixed in 1.0.13 as well as a few other things.

General note: If you see "Applying last modified dates to files..." for a long time or the dates match today, it likely means you have the wrong game checked.  For example, Grand Ages: Rome with Tropico 5 checked added about 10 seconds to the extract time because it was catching an error over 1000 times.


----------



## Santana (Apr 9, 2015)

Can this tool repack (archive) Tropico4MT challenge editor hpk?
I Extract my challenge .hpk file, (Username/AppData/Roaming/Tropico4/Modern Times Challenges/).
This extracted .hpk file includes the following files.
- height.grid
- height_visible.grid
- impassable.grid
- mapdata.lua
- objects.lua
- passable.grid
- sequence.lua
- type.grid
- water_deep.grid
- water_height.grid
These files do not seem to have "Mission Description" data.
When I Archive these files, Tropico4 can not read the archived hpk file.
It is not displayed by "Game top menu - CHALLENGES - MANAGE - challenges" file list.

I want to modify sequence.lua file with text editor and repack hpk, please.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 9, 2015)

Have you tried unpacking and repacking it without any modifications?  Remember, HPK Archiver does not include the directory it is set to archive--it includes everything inside that directory.  If you create a folder named "unpack" and extract an HPK to that folder, then select "unpack" to archive it, both the source and destination HPKs should contain the same files.  If the unedited repack works then there is something wrong with the files being packed.

It is also possible that the data you think you're modifying is actually being loaded from another HPK entirely.  e.g. DLC HPKs override the core HPKs.

As far as I know, there are no issues with extracting nor archiving Tropico 4 HPKs.  The one issue I knew about was finally resolved in one of the recent HPK Archiver updates.


----------



## Santana (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you for your answer.
I tried unpacking and repacking without any modifications, However, HPK did not work.
In either case, Archive [Compress It] option on/off.

I put the repacked HPK to "AppData\Roaming\Tropico 4\Modern Times Challenges" folder, but it did not appear in Challenges Browser.

I'm changing the subject, but when I extract that 'compress' HPK file, only "objects.lua" is smaller file size than original file. Other files are same file size.

----
Windows 7 64bit, .NETFramework 3.5


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 9, 2015)

That file being different size might be the problem then...

Edit: I never tried extracting/packing challenge HPKs.  Didn't even know the game put stuff in AppDataRoaming...

Edit: All of objects.lua is there but there are still compressed chunks in there.  I'm not entirely sure where the error is occurring but there is undeniably an error.  It appears to be connected to "Compress It" because with the box unchecked, the extracted files appear to be identical.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 9, 2015)

Uploaded 1.0.14 which should fix that issue.  A previous version of HPK Archiver changed the extraction code to more closely match the game's behavior.  That is, it doesn't attempt to decompress chunks that have the same decompressed and compressed sizes (no space saving gains so no sense in wasting computer resources attempting to decompress it).  The archival code wasn't updated to reflect that so it was still compressing data that didn't need to be compressed.  When that data reached the extraction, this chunk would remain compressed instead of getting decompressed causing the problems.  Hopefully this resolved the issue.  The files are now 1:1 matches (988 KB).

It is possible that this is all wrong so I made matters worse.


----------



## Santana (Apr 10, 2015)

I thank for your great work! That issue was fixed. 

I have a question to you one more.
Maybe, are there few files including "mission_description.lua" in any Challenges HPKs?
However, HPK Archiver doesn't  extract files.
I guess that "mission_description.lua" file hide in the HKP, in the state that is not extracted.
I want to unpack and repack it.

When I put the repacked(1_0_14) HPK file to "C:\Users\name\AppData\Roaming\Tropico 4\Modern Times Challenges", this hpk file don't work in game.
Then a log file ("C:\Users\name\AppData\Roaming\Tropico 4\logs") show this error -



> @ 79904, 34944
> cannot read appdata/challenge/mission_description.lua: File Not Found
> @ 79935, 31
> [IO ERROR] 0 when reading filename AppData/Modern Times Challenges/repack1.hpk
> ...


 
maybe it is a cause not to go well.


I am sorry to my automatic machine translation English ;(


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm confused.  It looks like to me that testchallenge1.hpk did not have 1111111, it had 22222222 because that's what the game pulled from it.   It all looks correct other than that.

It looks like it tries to find mission_description.lua outside of the directory first, tries to find it in the HPK, fails, and errors.  The HPK doesn't have mission_desription.lua, does it?  Maybe that data is included in map_data.lua.


----------



## Santana (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you for check up it. I checked this but I am confused, too.

When I create a new challenge , type "11111" in Description-Briefing-textbox, and save it, name "test1", 
then in game GHALLENGE BROWSER, that challenge name is "test1 (Modern Times)", Description text looks "11111".
A new file "test1.hpk" is created in "Modern Times Challenges" folder.
Exit the game and rename "test1.hpk" to "test2.hpk", and restart the game.
Then, in game GHALLENGE BROWSER, that challenge name is still "test1 (Modern Times)", This is Not "test2".
That is not same Challenge name as File name. it is not reflected, The Description is put away inside hpk.
If I save it, a new file "test1.hpk" is created. "test2.hpk" still in this folder.
Next, When I overwrite Description-Briefing-textbox, Several hundred random characters, and save it, the HPK file size increased a lot of Bytes.
At the moment when I pushed save button, hpk file time stamp information was updated.
So, I thought that Description datas were in "test1.hpk".

However, perhaps that datas are in hpk with another format, unrelated HPK Archiver.
I am sorry to take trouble. I give up this thing. thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, some files have the date/times and some don't.  I think I made it put timestamps in for everything just for thoroughness.  The Tropico 3 / 4 / 5 switch is predominantly for timestamps because I believe they changed how it is calculated between Tropico 3 and 4.

The description might be in the HPK somewhere (perhaps one of the LUA files) but I wouldn't know where.


----------



## DANIEL SANTOS GOMES (Sep 16, 2016)

Good day , I wonder how can I translate the game Tropic 5. After extracting the Spanish.hpk file and edit the language does not change the game. What do I do?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2016)

You have to repack it and replace it, I think.


----------



## DANIEL SANTOS GOMES (Sep 16, 2016)

I made it. But when I put the game , the language is not changed. Can you tell me what should I do ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2016)

DANIEL SANTOS GOMES said:


> I made it. But when I put the game , the language is not changed. Can you tell me what should I do ?


You'd be better off asking at Kalypso.  I'm sure someone there has done it before and has some pointers:
http://www.forum.kalypsomedia.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=72

There might already be a thread there about it if you search.


----------



## Ferrous (Jan 13, 2017)

Ford, I tried to use the .exe file but all it gave me was a pop-up Command prompt that immediately disappeared. I was under the impression that The UI, shown in the OP, should show up instead? Help?
I'm on Windows 10.  There isn't any log file so that's all I got.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2017)

If there's any arguments in the startup parameters, it assumes you're trying to perform a console operation so it never shows the UI.


----------



## Ferrous (Jan 13, 2017)

Ford, I don't think I have any startup parameters. since I simply double clicked the .exe file.
I also did C:\>"HPK Archiver.exe" in command prompt with the .exe file in C:\
Neither gave me the UI

EDIT: I'll be back in 12 hours.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm rather clueless then because I can't think/see any reason why the UI would fail to launch.

Edit: It does target .NET Framework 3.5 which isn't installed by default on Windows 10.  I'll rebuild it targeting something newer and maybe that will fix it...

Edit: Download moved to OP.


----------



## Ferrous (Jan 13, 2017)

Ah, your updated version seems to have given us a useful response. It appears *Windows SmartScreen* blocked your file!

EDIT: Right, after forcing Window to run the file anyway, It finally shows the UI!
Thanks for the updated build Ford!


----------



## torrasque01 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey FordGT90Concept  I don't know if you even care about this game but the tool used to work for Victor Vran archives and it stopped since the recent Motorhead DLC. Could you make it work for it again? Thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't have the game so I don't have any HPKs to troubleshoot with.


----------



## atom0s (Jun 19, 2017)

I recently purchased Victor Vran and was looking for a tool to do this before I made my own. I saw your tool handles the file archives but not Victor Vran's newer format which uses LZ4 compression so I adjusted the source to handle decompressing the files. I posted the modified source code here:
https://github.com/atom0s/HpkArchiver

At the moment it does not support repacking the files since I have not needed to do that personally so I have not spent time adding that. 
But it supports all HPKs for VV now. I adjusted the UI to include a radio button selection for VV as well so the newer code is not used by accident on other titles. 
The modified source makes use of this lz4net library to handle the compression algo: 
https://github.com/MiloszKrajewski/lz4net


----------



## torrasque01 (Jun 19, 2017)

atom0s said:


> I recently purchased Victor Vran and was looking for a tool to do this before I made my own. I saw your tool handles the file archives but not Victor Vran's newer format which uses LZ4 compression so I adjusted the source to handle decompressing the files. I posted the modified source code here:
> https://github.com/atom0s/HpkArchiver
> 
> At the moment it does not support repacking the files since I have not needed to do that personally so I have not spent time adding that.
> ...



Is there a way to override with loose lua files for example without needing to repack them?


----------



## atom0s (Jun 20, 2017)

torrasque01 said:


> Is there a way to override with loose lua files for example without needing to repack them?



I'm not sure of that yet as I haven't actually dug into the game any or debugged anything yet. I was mostly interested in seeing what the scripts contained to see if it would be worth hooking the Lua system for messing around.


----------



## 666jason666 (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm Brazilian and I'm trying to translate Tropico 5, because it does not exist in our language. but when compact the modified file it is not loaded by the game. I've looked everywhere for answers to this and nothing. I can extract the files perfectly but when I modify and try to compress it does not work. What can I do? sorry for my English...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2018)

Maintain the file structure.  The folder you extract to, use that as your working directory.  Add/remove stuff to it as necessary and then, when done, target HPK Archiver at the same folder to pack it up.  It _should_ work.  If it doesn't, it might be better to ask for help on Kalypso Media's forums where people are more familiar with modding than I. Eh, scratch that, looks deader than a doornail.  Must have had their server crash or something and lost all their users.  Hopefully maintaining directory/file structure will fix it.


----------



## 666jason666 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for listening!! I realized that when I generate the hpk file, the file size decreases, it is being compressed. I read in your post that this could not be done in Tropico 5. I downloaded the translation in Spanish (it has 850k) I extract it and compress it again (to test) it has decreased its size, getting 808k. The file is being compressed, right? Can you help me with this?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2018)

If you're not checking the "Compress It" box then it's likely just getting rid of junk data.


----------



## 666jason666 (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm not checking this box. but somehow the file is being compressed because it is losing some kbytes. I extract from a .hpk file of 850k and then compress (without making any changes) when I re-compress it to .hpk format it gets 808k. The game does not read the file anymore ... what happens? Plz help me =(


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2018)

Like I said, most likely junk data.  There's a table in the file of orphaned data.  This happens when Kalypso added a file to the archive that's bigger than the file it replaced.  Instead of rewriting the whole file to add that extra data, it instead marks the old file as orphaned and adds a new file entry adding it to the end of the archive.  When you extract the file, it doesn't extract the orphaned data so when you archive it again, the file ends up being smaller even though the usable contents of it are the same.


----------



## 666jason666 (Jan 30, 2018)

I understood! But when I generate the file (English.hpk) and put it in the local folder replacing the file for the translation, the game does not read it. What can it be?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 30, 2018)

It's better to ask specific questions about modding here:
http://forum.kalypsomedia.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=87

Via this thread:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tropico-5-small-modding-tutorial.201529/

Which at the bottom says you don't even need to repack the HPK.  The game apparently loads the local files first before trying to get the asset from the HPKs.


----------



## jianeddie (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello, the new game Surviving Mars just release. And I try to translate it, but when I extract the english.hpk, it just got a Game.csv with a new compression format.





Is there any idea to deal with these?

Here the english.hpk

Here the lua.hpk


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 16, 2018)

If it dumped absolutely everything into one file then there's a major problem with extracting.


----------



## jianeddie (Mar 17, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If it dumped absolutely everything into one file then there's a major problem with extracting.


I think there should be just one file in the english.hpk, as the same as Tropico 5.

Besides I can't figure out if there's some problem with extracting or I got the wrong lua decompiler, I got a empty file when I decompiled the lua file which just extracting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2018)

The HPK header starts with "BPUL" which is missing from your picture.  That means it was successfully extracted; however, look at what the picture starts with: "LZ4"  You're right, that's a compression algorithm.  I never updated my program to handle LZ4 but atom0s did here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tropico-3-4-5-hpk-archiver.113705/page-5#post-3679753

You can try his build with LZ4 added and see if that works.


----------



## ChoGGi (Mar 17, 2018)

It doesn't seem to extract properly either (Edit: it meaning atom0s version)

```
LuaS “

xV           (w@@Mars/Lua/MarsMarkers.lua             @ K@  ‹ € ÁÀ  «@€ J€
@€€ A l  
@€‚& €    DefineClassRCRoverMarker
__parents EditorMarkerOnMsgChangeMapDone                      F @ ‹€  Š€À€ì   ŠÀ€d@ & €    ForEachclassRCRoverMarkerexec                   F @ Œ@@ ¤€ Æ€@ ÇÀÀd€€† A Á€  ¤€ Ì@A@€ ä@€& €    GetPassablePointNearbyGetPosRCRoverpfclassPlaceObjectSetPos                                               marker       p     r            _ENV  
  
           
         map          _ENV                                                   _ENV
```


----------



## jianeddie (Mar 18, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The HPK header starts with "BPUL" which is missing from your picture.  That means it was successfully extracted; however, look at what the picture starts with: "LZ4"  You're right, that's a compression algorithm.  I never updated my program to handle LZ4 but atom0s did here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tropico-3-4-5-hpk-archiver.113705/page-5#post-3679753
> 
> You can try his build with LZ4 added and see if that works.



Thanks, I got the right Game.csv.

But the lua files still have some problem, unluac or luadec not work at all. I got from google that the lua files seems to be modified by Haemimont Games, not the source file.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2018)

They could have easily updated to a newer version of Lua that unluac/luadec don't support.


----------



## jianeddie (Mar 18, 2018)

Well, It seems miss two bytes at the header of the lua file, I don't know if the problem cause by the tool, or Haemimont Games did this.

Trying to find some way to deal with this (Finally I solved this, and the unluac works well, I think). Or maybe you can fix this in your application?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2018)

That's part of the LuaScript file.  Haemimont games likely added it so it's something unluac would have to account for.


----------



## nickelc (Mar 18, 2018)

jianeddie said:


> Well, It seems miss two bytes at the header of the lua file, I don't know if the problem cause by the tool, or Haemimont Games did this.
> 
> Trying to find some way to deal with this (Finally I solved this, and the unluac works well, I think). Or maybe you can fix this in your application?
> 
> View attachment 98530


Can you give me more details about the missing two bytes of the lua files?
I have not yet entered the world of lua. Did you build unluac from source?

i've created an alternate hpk archiver tool https://github.com/nickelc/hpk and i think i could support the processing of the lua files to fix them.
It's written in Rust and requires Microsoft VC++ runtime.

It supports:

Tropico 3-5
Omerta: City of Gangsters
Grand Ages: Rome
Victor Vran
Surviving Mars
While Victor Vran & Surviving Mars dont like repacking with the used lz4 compression algorithm for some reason, both are fine with zlib compressed files.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2018)

My fear is that those bytes may indicate another chunk in the Lua file that may be important.  I'd approach the authors of the decompilers so, at bare minimum, they can gracefully consume those bytes.


----------



## jianeddie (Mar 19, 2018)

nickelc said:


> Can you give me more details about the missing two bytes of the lua files?
> I have not yet entered the world of lua. Did you build unluac from source?
> 
> i've created an alternate hpk archiver tool https://github.com/nickelc/hpk and i think i could support the processing of the lua files to fix them.
> ...



As I know Surviving Mars were built by LUA 5.3, I just compare the extracted one with the normal 5.3 version lua file built by the luac.

All information the picture has showed, no more detail I can tell, because I am not familiar with Lua too. Beside I just rewrite the lua files to let unluac can read them, for me this is the easiest way.

Maybe luadec or unluac could give you more idea.


----------



## ChoGGi (Mar 19, 2018)

jianeddie said:


> All information the picture has showed, no more detail I can tell, because I am not familiar with Lua too. Beside I just rewrite the lua files to let unluac can read them, for me this is the easiest way.


Could you show the before/after of a rewritten lua?


----------



## nickelc (Mar 19, 2018)

So I've looked into the lua source code and found this https://www.lua.org/source/5.3/ldump.c.html#DumpHeader

```
static void DumpHeader (DumpState *D) {
  DumpLiteral(LUA_SIGNATURE, D);
  DumpByte(LUAC_VERSION, D);
  DumpByte(LUAC_FORMAT, D);
  DumpLiteral(LUAC_DATA, D);
  DumpByte(sizeof(int), D);
  DumpByte(sizeof(size_t), D);         // missing `0x04` or `0x08` depends on the used lua interpreter (32bit/64bit)
  DumpByte(sizeof(Instruction), D);
  DumpByte(sizeof(lua_Integer), D);    // missing 0x08 - lua_Integer is defined by default as `long long` or `__int64`
  DumpByte(sizeof(lua_Number), D);
  DumpInteger(LUAC_INT, D);
  DumpNumber(LUAC_NUM, D);
}
```

I haven't tested it yet but probably the game doesn't like the valid bytecode headers when repacking the scripts.
Still investigating a nice and clean solution for the extraction.



ChoGGi said:


> Could you show the before/after of a rewritten lua?


Before:




After:


----------



## ChoGGi (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you, that helped.
Anyone have any luck decoding Data.hpk\TechTree.lua?
The best I can do is get luadec sucking up 26 gigs of ram before crashing with a not enough memory error.


----------



## nickelc (Mar 20, 2018)

unluac also doesnt like it and exits with `The size of an integer is outside the range that unluac can handle.`

ok, unluac failed because i set the byte offset 13 [sizeof(size_t)] in the bytecode header to `0x08` instead of `0x04`.
it works fine with the right header.


----------



## jianeddie (Mar 20, 2018)

ChoGGi said:


> Thank you, that helped.
> Anyone have any luck decoding Data.hpk\TechTree.lua?
> The best I can do is get luadec sucking up 26 gigs of ram before crashing with a not enough memory error.


Here TechTree.lua, decompiled by unluac.


----------



## ChoGGi (Mar 20, 2018)

Ah sorry should've edited my post, got it decompiled thanks to nickelc.


----------



## nickelc (Mar 24, 2018)

I pushed a new release v0.2 of my hpk tool: https://github.com/nickelc/hpk


> *New command line options to fix the invalid lua bytecode headers of Surviving Mars.*
> 
> With Surviving Mars they switched from Lua `5.1` to `5.3` but the bytecode
> headers are missing two bytes to make it possible to decompile the scripts.
> ...


----------



## canefire7 (Apr 1, 2018)

@nickelc I am having trouble running the tool, how do you go about running it? a bit confused :S I have installed rust and VC runtime ++ but can't figure out what to do next (tried using run function in rust with the main.rs provided)


----------



## nickelc (Apr 3, 2018)

@canefire7
You can find compiled versions on the release page https://github.com/nickelc/hpk/releases
but if you want to compile by yourself then use `cargo run` to run the debug version (release: `cargo run --release`).
The compiled executables are in `target/debug` or `target/release`

Full examples:

```
cargo run -- extract path/to/file.hpk destination_dir
cargo run -- create source_dir dest.hpk
// run release build
cargo run --release -- list path/to/file.hpk

// build only
cargo build
// or
cargo build --release
```


----------



## Viktor_Riven (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello everyone and nice to be here!

I really appreciated the *HPK Archiver* since it allowed me to open a file from the first chapter of the saga in which the game "_Grand Ages: Rome_" is the 3rd one. The game I'm working on is, in fact, "_Imperium Civitas I_" or "_Glory of the Roman Empire_".
I decided to start modding the game by *adding and modifying some trade routes*. I was able to decompress, with your tool, the .hpk file where files about trade routes are located *but I get two errors*:



Spoiler: "error.txt" Contents



C:\Users\Username\Downloads\hpk_archiver_1_0_14\Missions\MainMenu\no_localization    Warning: File too small to decompress, outputting blank file.
C:\Users\Username\Downloads\hpk_archiver_1_0_14\Missions\FX-missions\scripts\20_tradepost.hgs    Warning: File too small to decompress, outputting blank file.



The problem is that I cannot re-compress the file anymore since, because of these two errors in decompressing, I miss those two files cited by the log and, by re-creating a compressed hpk version of the folder, it will result in a crash-to-desktop because of the blank files missing.

I'm wondering if there is a way to solve this problem

Thanks in advance


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't have that game so I can't really look into it.  How large is the HPK file you're extracting?


----------



## Viktor_Riven (Apr 15, 2018)

Many thanks for the quick reply!

Some information about the file: it is large 177 Mb. Called "Missions.hpk", it contains all the levels of the game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2018)

20_tradepost.hgs




 is literally

```
5A4C49420000000000800000
```
which is

```
ZLIB    0       32768
```
ZLIB means it is compressed and how
0 is the file length
32768 is the ZLIB chunk size (almost always that number).

Another compressed file starts immediately after this so there's no mistakes on my end.

"Warning: File too small to decompress, outputting blank file." is the best we can do here.

no_localization is the same: 5A4C49420000000000800000




I packed it back up and unpacked the freshly packed file and it preserved those two empty files.







So, whatever the problem is, it isn't those warnings.


AFAIK, the game doesn't need them packed in an HPK to work.  Can just unpack Missions.hpk then rename it (e.g. Missions.hpk.bak) so the game can't find it.  It will then use the unpacked files instead.


-----------------------------------------------------------------


Just updated the original post with version 1.1.0.  It adds support for LZ4 (inflate and deflate) but in doing so, I rewrote significant amounts of code.  It should theoretically all work but...yeah...could be bugs.



Spoiler: Technical Details



The program was set up to determine if a file was compressed and then choose the right method to decompress and extract it.  Now one method does it all: discovers if it is empty, uncompressed, zlib compresssed, or lz4 compressed and extracts it.

On the archival side, the single method that used to compress it before now does LZ4 or ZLIB based on the game.  Compressing the entire archive technically supports LZ4 as well but no code path will trigger it because I don't know that the newer games even support it.



It does not implement nickelc's workaround for lua because that's outside of the scope of what the program does.


I noticed the LZ4 compressed file is significantly bigger than the extracted file.  No idea if the games will be able to load it.  It's using Encode right now.
original: 378 KB
EncodeHC: 421 KB
Encode: 491 KB


----------



## Viktor_Riven (Apr 16, 2018)

I really thank you for the support! I made some tests and here are the results.

*Summary:*

*Errors for files too small disappeared.*
*Problem in re-packing or re-presenting files to the game.*

*Deep explanation:*

- With the new version, during the extraction process, no error log appears, even if the two incriminated files, once uncompressed, are 0 Kb as before. Said that, these two files are not, in my opinion, crucial for the game (as the one I'm trying to modify).
- Once modified the file with the trade routes specifically for the Venice map, I tried to re-compress the hpk archive and I tried, with your last version of HPK Archiver, the compression method for Tropico 3/Grand Ages: Rome (with or without compression box selected) and for Tropico 4 (just to try).
- Unfortunately, once re-added the Mission.hpk file (the resulting file has the same weight of the original) in the Packs directory of the game, an error occurs and Imperium Civitas crashes in the loading screen. It crashes at a specific point: at the debugging stage, as told by this errors log (see file attached with Drive: Error Log), this log is about the crash when I put the uncompressed folder as it were after the compression. This means that the game has problems to recognise files if they are not compressed (or maybe there is something more complex that can be understood by reading the log).

Hope these information can be of any use.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2018)

Make sure you're extracting to and repacking from the same, empty directory.


----------



## 666jason666 (Jul 14, 2018)

I just extracted and compressed the file without making any changes. Notice how the file loses data. What could be happening? The game does not read the file. Please help me. Attached files ...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yuxs8lB5VQ6OsYO4UC0FYJzm_safMTlD/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GI46CeT5N-Ov_wpTM8B7069p9k9XMbnC/view?usp=sharing


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2018)

It's normal for the file to shrink some because the original HPK tools can add files to the archive marking off segments of the file to ignore.  When I extract them, I don't extract those segments so they don't end up back in the repacked archive.

What game is this?


----------



## 666jason666 (Jul 14, 2018)

This is Tropic 5. I make changes to the file and compress, but the game does not read it. There is no change in the language of the game. Changes that can make recordings, like the game, can not read the file I created. What can it be? Can you do the editing and compress and test for me? If you can see what the problem is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2018)

Are you for sure checking the Tropico 5 box?

The folder you select to extract to is the same folder you should select to repack it.


----------



## Wiotbilu (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey, I'm trying to make a mod for grands Age Rome, I decompressed the data.hpk file, but I can not open the .lua files right, I'm using notepad ++ in the moon language, but I'm not understanding anything, a lot of NUL, NUL , EOT, do you use any other application to perfectly open .lua files? because I use Notepad ++ to open the .lua file of Crusader kings 2 perfectly.


----------



## ChoGGi (Sep 30, 2018)

Sounds like they're compiled, you'd need to use something like unlarc or luadec to decompile them.


----------



## ashik2611 (Nov 17, 2018)

Can any help me with detail description,
How Can I extract Surviving mars terrains with textures to a 3d software?
(Like obj or fbx)


----------



## ChoGGi (Nov 17, 2018)

Probably not doable, but you can use Terraformer to edit them in-game.

Edit: you can get the textures out easily enough: file names are in TerrainTextures, and then you'd have to extract the dds files from Textures*.hpk


----------



## Madbey9 (Feb 7, 2019)

When I unpacked the file from GA:Rome, textures were damaged and I don't know why? Anybody help?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't know what format the textures are in but it is likely something non-standard.  If it's DDS, for example, you'd need to use something like Paint.NET to open them.


----------



## Madbey9 (Feb 7, 2019)

The format is .dds and I have paint.net, and thats why I know they are damaged. Sry for my bad english


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2019)

Could be a different version from what Paint.NET supports or they contain metadata that Paint.NET doesn't know how to properly handle.

All HPK Archiver does is pack and unpack files/folders.  It doesn't modify the content of the files.


----------



## Madbey9 (Feb 7, 2019)

Ok so probably it's my weak computer's fault. Thx for reply


----------



## ChoGGi (Feb 7, 2019)

Might be an issue with hpk archiver, I got a corrupt looking dds as well. It works fine with this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks like nickelc recently updated his to make it work.

I'd need the source HPK to debug mine.


----------



## ChoGGi (Feb 8, 2019)

Not sure how recently you mean, the game is from 2009 
https://mega.nz/#!p94zxYoK!km3sRTli7X5ZSpN1J0kLBfQvoUrjoXVGaLdn3M5tzvc


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 8, 2019)

Well now I'm curious why it doesn't work.  Checking...

Edit: It successfully decompresses the first chunk and then fails on the second: "Old input was not completely processed"

It was expecting 14916 but got 14912.  In other words, the version of zlib I'm using doesn't match whatever the game uses. Updating it could break previous games like Tropico 3.

Edit: I tried updating SharpZipLib for giggles and it is giving the same error.  I'd have to have multiple zlib versions each targeting their respective games.

Since nickelc already has a working version, I think this application will become abandonware.  I'll provide a prominent link to nicklec's solution in the original post.


----------



## nickelc (Feb 8, 2019)

i think i had no issues with GA: Rome and zlib, but for some reason i can't use lz4 to create archives for Victor Vran.
but it's not a problem because Victor Vran accepts zlib compressed chunks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 8, 2019)

I know a long time ago, I ended up including the game zlib.dll in my binary so that the implementation of the compression would match what the game expects.  If it's possible for you to do the same with the DLL Victor Vran uses to handle LZ4, that might be the best solution.

My guess is I would have to go back to zlib to fix GA:Rome but in doing so, I might break other games.  It just isn't worth it at this point.


----------



## Madbey9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Please, could you upload version for GA:Rome for me


----------



## ChoGGi (Feb 13, 2019)

I linked to it in my post, it's a different program.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2019)

Madbey9 said:


> Please, could you upload version for GA:Rome for me


Like ChoGGi said, get nickelc's version from GitHub here: https://github.com/nickelc/hpk/releases


----------



## Madbey9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hmm which one?


----------



## ChoGGi (Feb 13, 2019)

i686 if on a 32bit OS, x86_64 otherwise. I'd assume the difference between gnu and msvc is the compiler used, so either or?


----------



## nickelc (Feb 13, 2019)

ChoGGi said:


> i686 if on a 32bit OS, x86_64 otherwise. I'd assume the difference between gnu and msvc is the compiler used, so either or?


it's the used toolchain, MinGW or Microsoft Visual C++. 


Madbey9 said:


> Hmm which one?



x86_64-*-msvc is way to go for most people. the rest is for completeness.


----------



## Madbey9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## Madbey9 (Feb 15, 2019)

Version 3.3 don't even work for me


----------



## ChoGGi (Feb 15, 2019)

That's the version I used to extract that example image on the previous page, could be the .hpk archive is corrupt?


----------



## nickelc (Feb 15, 2019)

ChoGGi said:


> That's the version I used to extract that example image on the previous page, could be the .hpk archive is corrupt?


Is the billboad.hpk from GA:Rome? Because extraction works fine for me.


----------



## ChoGGi (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah, I tried with the other hpks as well, no issues with any of them.


----------



## lonewolf96 (Feb 21, 2019)

How to instal this?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2019)

Just extract and run.


----------



## lonewolf96 (Feb 21, 2019)

I mean, what about SharpZipLib. Where it goes to?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2019)

SharpZipLib is baked into the executable so not sure why you're asking?

LZ4.dll needs to be in the same folder as the executable.


----------



## ChoGGi (Mar 9, 2019)

Has anyone had any luck decompiling the Victor Vran lua files?
My copy of luadec gives this error:
file.lua: float format mismatch in precompiled chunk
unluac's error:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalStateException: The input chunk is using an unrecognized floating point format: 9.057787542654976E15

I tried inserting some 00? bytes to match them up, but that didn't work 
luadec: memory allocation error: block too big
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalStateException: The input chunk reports an unsupported instruction size: 8 bytes


----------



## nickelc (Mar 13, 2019)

For Victor Vran you have to insert `0404` instead of `0408`.

Edit: Some details

```
00000000: 1b4c 7561 5300 1993 0d0a 1a0a 0404 0878  .LuaS..........x
00000010: 5600 0000 0000 0000 2877 4001 1740 436f  V.......(w@..@Co
00000020: 6d6d 6f6e 4c75 612f
```
When you look at the byte sequence `04 04 xx xx 08` in the header of `vic_console.lua` then you can see that the sequence is followed by two check numbers, 32bit integer `22136 (0x7856)` and 64bit float `370.5`. In the Survival Mars files `22136` is saved as 64bit integer.

So, you have to insert `04 xx` where `xx` defines the size of the datatype for the integer number.


----------



## ChoGGi (Mar 13, 2019)

Ah, thank you!


----------



## nickelc (Mar 16, 2019)

I released hpk v0.3.4 to support fixing Victor Vran's Lua files on extraction with the `--fix-lua-files` flag.


----------



## ChoGGi (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you again


----------



## CarlosGf (Apr 3, 2019)

hpk v.0.3.4 does not run, opens cmd and then closes


----------



## ChoGGi (Apr 3, 2019)

What cmd are you running and on what archive from what game?

Edit: double clicking on it won't do anything since it's a cmd line program, there's no GUI for you to click.


----------



## CarlosGf (Apr 3, 2019)

I tried them all, but they all opened and closed. I am trying to extract the hpk from Tropic 5, I extract with what I put in this post but it has parts that stay in codes ..

How does it work then?


----------



## ChoGGi (Apr 4, 2019)

open a cmd prompt cd to the folder with the hpk files, make sure hpk.exe is in the same folder, and use
hpk.exe extract folder_to_extract_files_to archive_name.hpk

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/windows-command-prompt-introduction/


----------



## mrp (Jun 2, 2020)

@FordGT90Concept Thans for the tool. I'm trying to translate missing texts in Polish, but everytime output file is cutouted from over half data and in result translate is not working. How to save output file to make it works.


----------



## ChoGGi (Jun 2, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> *HPK Archiver is no longer receiving updates. Try nicklec's "hpk" instead*.


----------



## mrp (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for help - official version from gog (not like translate for steam version) is corrected and i think fully translated - thx for trying help me. Best regards.


----------



## ChoGGi (Jun 3, 2020)

Which game? hpk works pretty good on most of them.


----------



## mrp (Jun 5, 2020)

It was about tropico 4. Yes, but when I need it, have only edition from steam. With only one english.hpk translated to PL (hpk maybe was unofficial). Now on discount bought on gog another version and it's fully working. Have few .hpk files and Polish.hpk is diffrent in structure, comparing to previously dwnld translate.


----------



## ChoGGi (Jun 5, 2020)

Well hpk works fine with tropico 4 if you want the file (or send me a link to the .hpk file and I'll extract it).


----------



## grftgx (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello colleagues I have a problem with the game Tropico 3 and probably I am not the only one who has this problem. It happens that in any map when I'm passing the year 2043 approximately the game crashes and does not allow me to continue the game.
The truth is that it is frustrating because in the big islands you don't have time to build the whole map and have it well built.
Would anyone know how to solve it? Because I understand that here it is about modifying files and it can be something complex if someone knows how to do it or can explain me how I can do it I would appreciate it thanks and greetings.


----------



## ChoGGi (Oct 15, 2021)

Could check your game profile (no clue I don't have the game, but probably in appdata somewhere) for a crash log?


----------



## grftgx (Oct 15, 2021)

I could check the profile where the Tropico 3 games are saved. But previously a year ago when I created a new profile with another game on another map, the same thing happened to me when it was about the year 2050. I think it is a bug in the game as I remember many complaints about the bugs it had when it came out back in the day.


----------



## ketenpere (Nov 11, 2021)

For victor vran language translation, I opened the relevant hpk file and edited it, then I packed it and left the file in the required location, but the game does not read the translated parts. I will be glad if you help


----------



## helios.fxx (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi there! I have an issue when packing Game.hpk for Tropico 4 MT (with the initial archiver 1.1 being updated to handle T4MT as the posts history reads), the game just crashes on launch. I tried the solution from post #102 with all the options on/off but the result is the same exception 80000003. The original file is 4.51Mb but output is always 4.53 though the num of files and folders persists. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Zellno (Oct 27, 2022)

Would it be possible to add the function to compress to the game Stranded: Alien Dawn which also follows the same logic as Surviving Mars, according to what they say?


----------



## ChoGGi (Oct 28, 2022)

Does this sound like your issue?









						Victor Vran crashes with newly created files and lz4 compressed chunks · Issue #5 · nickelc/hpk
					

Steam version doesn't like fragmented files compressed with lz4 block format but has no problems with zlib.




					github.com


----------



## nickelc (Oct 28, 2022)

ChoGGi said:


> Does this sound like your issue?


Yes, it's related.
Stranded: Alien Dawn's files are compressed with Zstd.
The game doesn't like how the tool writes the compressed chunks with zlib. I tried zstd same result.
I've added a new parameter (`hpk create --dont-compress-files`) to store all files uncompressed in the archive.


----------



## Zellno (Oct 30, 2022)

nickelc said:


> Yes, it's related.
> Stranded: Alien Dawn's files are compressed with Zstd.
> The game doesn't like how the tool writes the compressed chunks with zlib. I tried zstd same result.
> I've added a new parameter (`hpk create --dont-compress-files`) to store all files uncompressed in the archive.


Thank you ChoGGi and Nickel. This one I can install on linux, how to use it in an entire folder and have the output in hpk.


----------



## ChoGGi (Oct 30, 2022)

hpk create --dont-compress-files InputFolder OutputArchive.hpk


----------



## Zellno (Oct 30, 2022)

ChoGGi said:


> hpk create --dont-compress-files InputFolder OutputArchive.hpk


Thanks Choggi, it was something like this I was trying to zstd -r C:\Users\user\Downloads\AlineDawn\__Unpacked\Packs\_Lua -o Lua.hpk the file came out with 3.19mb while the original is 5.92mb already in this one hpk create --dont-compress-files C:\Users\user\Downloads\AlineDawn\__Unpacked\Packs\_Lua Lua.hpk it came out with 13.2Mb.


----------

